# Giant Rincon



## racerx09 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nothing special, until I put some miles messing around dirt roads and corn fields...Big fun.

Lively ride, heavy but most of the wheels and tires weigh more than the frame.

Old frame/fork, yard sale purchase $7.00
Parts from around the house, had a Suntour XCM crank but I replaced it with a Shimano 400 crankset, 36 tooth Syncros ring and 18 cog made from dx cassette. Suntour XC levers and plastic calipers(???). Pyramid pedals and seat post and hammered paint DYI.

Not sure of the vintage, but I'd have to guess early 90's.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That's pretty much the definition of an SS.

Built cheap and built to work. Simplicity.

I bet it rides pretty darn well save the heavy weight. 

Well done!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet. That bike just looks like it has a bad attitude. Bringing one back that's got 1 wheel in the landfill has a good feel.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glow in Dark (Jan 8, 2005)

My first real mountain bike was a Rincon. I rode it all over the place in high school and even raced in several cross country races. It finally met its end in a downhill race. Mine had a starburst paint job and I added an antigravity fork...whick I still own.


----------

